# Spiele und Zitate - was rettet ihr in die reale Welt?



## Cross-Flow (8. April 2016)

Jeder von euch kennt es: In euren Lieblingsspielen geben bestimme Charakter oder Protagonisten Kommentare von sich welche sich 1:1 auf euer Leben wiederspiegeln lassen - wenn auch nur Situationsbedingt.

Was fällt euch spontan ein? Heute habe ich mich selbst dabei ertappt wie mir ganz klar zwei Sachen in den Kopf kamen:

Duke: Time to chew Bubble gum
Garitos ( Warcraft 3 TFT ): Ich hasse die Arbeit mit diesen ... Leuten.

Oder auch der Klassiker ( footman von Warcraft 3 ): Lasst mich mal ran.

Also, welches Kommentar eines Spiele Charakter hat heute Einfluss auf euer Leben gehabt  ?


----------



## Madorius (8. April 2016)

Also ich zitiere, fast jeden Tag, vollkommen süffisant den namenlosen Helden aus Gothic 2.

Seine Antwort auf Prahlerrei und Ignoranz: "Ich verstehe."

Ironie und Zynismus sind leider meine größten Freuden in den meisten Konversationen. Traurig aber wahr, mit wem soll man heute auch noch ernsthafte Gespräche führen? Besonders auf der Arbeit?


----------



## DarfVadder (9. April 2016)

Ich richte mein Leben völlig nach den Star Wars Filmen aus.


----------



## Madorius (9. April 2016)

Ich finde nur die alten und den neuesten Star Wars wirklich gut. Die 1999 - 2005 sind einfach etwas zu lieblos und kindisch.


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. April 2016)

Spielzitate die in meinem Hirn hängen geblieben sind?
äähhhmmmm...

sieh mal, ein dreiköpfiger Affe!

*duckundweg*


----------



## JoM79 (9. April 2016)

Achja, lang ists her.
In Erinnerung geblieben ist da noch am ehesten das gute alte godlike aus UT.
Vielleicht noch shake it baby von Tanja oder Benutze Hamster mit Mikrowelle.


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. April 2016)

Stimmt... das GODLIKE! war wirlich geil. Im Nachfolger auch nett das MOMOMOMOMONSTERKILL. 

Was mir noch fürn Spruch aus der Jugend einfällt:
"Its dangerous to go alone. Take this!"


----------



## T-Drive (12. April 2016)

> was rettet ihr in die reale Welt?



Den Raketenwerfer von UT hätt ich manchmal schon gern in der Hand ...


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (12. April 2016)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Spielzitate die in meinem Hirn hängen geblieben sind?
> äähhhmmmm...
> 
> sieh mal, ein dreiköpfiger Affe!
> ...



"Du kämpfst wie eine Kuh!"


----------



## Red-Hood (12. April 2016)

Aus Age of Wonders 1-3 ist mir nicht ein Satz in Erinnerung geblieben. Liegt vielleicht daran, dass da nicht wirklich gesprochen wird. 
Ansonsten blieben da KoTOR, wo mir grad nichts zu einfällt und FF.

 "The people and the friends that we have lost, or the dreams that have faded... Never forget them."
"Only those who try will become."
"Memories are nice, but that's all they are."
"It is better to die in hope than live in despair."


----------



## SaPass (12. April 2016)

Cross-Flow schrieb:


> Oder auch der Klassiker ( footman von Warcraft 3 ): Lasst mich mal ran.



Ich zitiere ja gerne den Peon aus WC3 mit "Arbeit, Arbeit".


----------



## Red-Hood (12. April 2016)

Das einzige Zitat, was ich wirklich im Alltag nutze, ist "The cake is a lie!". 
Bei Bedarf wird cake durch etwas anderes ersetzt.

Wobei... ne, da gibts ja auch noch "Finish him!"


----------



## Two-Face (12. April 2016)

Mann, da gibt's aber ganz schön viele, die bei mir hängen geblieben sind.
Allein in den Max-Payne-Teilen werden eine ganze Reihe filmreifer Sprüche geklopft:

"Dreams have a nasty habit of going bad when you're not looking"
"There's always one thing you can count on: If you push a man too far, sooner or later he'll start pushing back"
"I don't know much about angels, but it's fear that gives men wings"
"An apocalypse sounds always like a cliché until it happens to yourself"
"The past is a gaping hole. You try to run from it, but the more you run, the deeper, more terrible it grows behind you, its edges yawning at your heels. Your only chance is to turn around and face it."
"Life knows two miseries: getting what you don't want and not getting what you want."

Das sind ein paar von vielen, der letzte spiegelt wohl am besten das Leben wieder.

Da fällt mir noch einer aus _Mafia_ ein:

"Ein Mensch muss schon Gott werden, um seinen Ehrgeiz zu stillen" - Tommy Angelo



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Stimmt... das GODLIKE! war wirlich geil. Im Nachfolger auch nett das MOMOMOMOMONSTERKILL.


"Try turning the safety off!"
oder mein Lieblingsspruch:
"Yeah, *****!"



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Was mir noch fürn Spruch aus der Jugend einfällt:
> "Its dangerous to go alone. Take this!"


Du hast Pokémon auf Englisch gespielt?


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. April 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Du hast Pokémon auf Englisch gespielt?



Kätzer!

Das ist der Spruch des weisen alten Mannes aus dem ersten "Zelda".

Da gibts auch eine wunderbare animierte Verarsche von: BEST Zelda Rap EVER!! ANIMATED MUSIC VIDEO by Joel C - Starbomb - YouTube


----------



## Seeefe (12. April 2016)

This 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## efdev (12. April 2016)

"praise the sun" 
Dieses verdammte Dark Souls ich krieg das einfach nicht mehr Raus


----------



## Two-Face (12. April 2016)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Kätzer!
> Das ist der Spruch des weisen alten Mannes aus dem ersten "Zelda".


Zelda hab' ich nie gespielt, musste mir mein Taschengeld für andere Sachen aufsparen.


----------



## bschicht86 (12. April 2016)

Seeefe schrieb:


> This
> 
> 
> 
> ...




AoE l 

Hab das mit Kumpels oft im LAN gezockt und das WOLOLO gabs dann auch öfters im RL. "WOLOLO, der Schweinepriester hat schon wieder was bekehrt"


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. April 2016)

Was auch nie wieder aus dem Hirn geht:

"I sense a soul in search of answers".
Und das bekanntere "Hello my friend, stay a while and listen..."


----------



## JoM79 (12. April 2016)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Was auch nie wieder aus dem Hirn geht:
> 
> "I sense a soul in search of answers".
> Und das bekanntere "Hello my friend, stay a while and listen..."


Das hatte ich ganz vergessen.


----------



## Two-Face (12. April 2016)

Der "Schau dich an, Hacker"-Spruch aus _System Shock_ ist auch legendär, das war der erste Satz in einem Spiel, der mich richtig provoziert hat.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (12. April 2016)

"Mir ist Totlangweilig"

"Ich bin verdammt"

Sehr selten "Nun, ich verkaufe diese feinen Lederjacken"


----------



## Red-Hood (12. April 2016)

"Ich hab kein Mana mehr!" Müsste auch n Klassiker sein.


----------



## JoM79 (13. April 2016)

Mir ist gerade der erste Satz eingefallen den ich je in nem Computerspiel gehört habe.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i1_fDwX1VVY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ebrithil (13. April 2016)

Was bei mir hängen geblieben ist, ist von Vaas: Did i ever tell you the definition of insanity.... 
Lässt sich Situationsbedinkt auch aufs rl übertragen


----------



## Leob12 (13. April 2016)

"War, war never changes"


Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Aegon (15. April 2016)

Warten auf Order
Order erhalten
Für Mütterchen Russland

Die Arbeit ist schwer
Made in USA
China wird wachsen
Ich bin groooß

Frieden durch Macht
Zum Henker mit der GDI
Für die Bruderschaft

Ich denke man erkennt, aus welchen Spielen die stammen


----------



## Stryke7 (15. April 2016)

Oha, mal gucken was meine grauen Zellen noch wissen:

"If you want to make enemies, try to change something ... "

"... then I took an arrow to the knee."

"The cake is a lie!"

"Stay frosty." 

"Hey Cousin, let's go bowlin'!"


Hm, ehrlich gesagt fallen mir viele Sachen ein,  die ich inhaltlich übernommen habe,  aber die man selten direkt zitiert, weil sie eben nicht ganz ins echte Leben passen. 

Oder kurze Konversationen, die einem einfach im Gedächtnis bleiben. Die man aber auch selten so wiedergibt.


----------



## Red-Hood (15. April 2016)

Beim Lesen fiel mir direkt das hier ein:

Mein Leben ist verwirkt.
Ich lebe, um zu dienen.
Für das Chaos.
Für die dunklen Götter.
Aaaaaangriff!
Wir sind Legion.
Tod dem falschen Imperator.
Vernichtet die Schwachen.
Stirb, Abschaum! 
Für den Imperatoooor!


----------



## Orka45 (20. April 2016)

Die gefühlt 10 Millionen Simpsons Zitate, welche ich in meinem Schädel habe


> "Niemals, NIEMALS Marge! Ich kann nicht so nach 0815 Muster vor mich hin  leben wie du. Ich will alles, die erschütternten Tiefen die  berauschenden Hochs und das Sahnige dazwischen.
> Sicher, ein paar Puritaner und Blaustrümpfe werden über meine arogante  art und meinen Moschus Geruch schockiert sein und ich werde auch nie zum  Liebling der sogenannten Stadtväter, die sich die Zungen wetzen und  über die Bärte streichen und Beraten was mit diesem unmöglichen Homer  Simpson geschehen soll"


----------



## SpeCnaZ (20. April 2016)

Aus CoD 1 "Achtuuuung Granateee"

Aus CS " CounterTerrorists/Terrorists win"

Und viele, viele andere die mir nicht mehr einfallen.

Aus Filmen: "You should not pass" - macht sich besonders bei Fußball/FiFA gut 

Gesendet von meinem M2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## wobix (23. April 2016)

"Tu es.....tu es....los, tu es" 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------

